# Hose Bib Back Flow Preventer



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

These sprayed me for the last time yesterday, so I drilled out the set screw and took them off my spigots outside.

Only thing I ever connect is a hose.

Does anyone know of one that doesn't drench you when shutting the water off?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

No, and that's why I took the darn things off at my house too!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ditto here ....drilled out, gone


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Put a tee fitting on and remote located the device.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Leave the hose running when you shut off the faucet and you won't get sprayed.


----------

